# Cramping after Ovulation



## hulahoops04

Don't know if this means anything but I've had craming pains in my lower abdomen since I ovulated (now 5/6 dpo). Never had this before. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## susanneb1984

Yep! Me hunni....
I'm 4dpo (I think) and I've had spotting and cramping since OV....the spotting has now stopped but the cramping is more noticeable than before :cry:


----------



## hulahoops04

I'm looking for every tiny positive sign and hoping i'll get a bfp this month. Even though I know 5 dpo is too early to show anything!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

hey hun, i have got this now to. i have had this before in my first pregnancy (ended in MMC) i have got this again and i'm now 5DPO so it maybe a good sign. have u got lower back pain 2?? i hope we have BFP :D xx


----------



## MsLesley

i have cramping too. i started getting it about 5 days ago...so just before Ovulation and am continuing to have it and im either 2 or 3 DPO. I even feel like im still ovulation when it comes to "pain" in my ovary...kinda odd:shrug:


----------



## hulahoops04

Yeah I have had some lower back pain. Wasn't sure if this was a good sign or not. Guess i'll just have to wait and see. Fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

i have had the back pain for about 3 days now. its normal tho! i have known a few on here and friends to have this its where everything is moving they say. so maybe its all our stuff moving ready for little baby to be :D :)


----------



## MsLesley

you know what..now that i think about it, last month i never had any cramps after ovulation. I only got these "prickling, pulling, pinching' feelings...hard to explain. this month is different..today i has been almost a constant light cramp and im getting the odd shooting pain in my bbs...with very watery cm. not sure whats going on.

"symptoms' i get after ovulation leading up to expected af dont really mean too much for me because since i started to TTC...it seems like every month new things are happening. 

but FX for us all :dance:


----------



## cherryglitter

i've had niggling feelings in my womb, especially in the right! and i know i ov'd from the right this month too, im 6dpo now! 
lower back ache too.
but we shall see.
i know symp spotting can be deadly!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

You have the same as me! this is really strange. there are like 4/5 of us with the same feelings and on the same side etc... i really hope this means we are all going to have BFP be amazing if we all got this we can go along together then! xxx


----------



## susanneb1984

Whens everyone going to test?


----------



## Becci_Boo86

prob be wednesday morning or thursday just have to wait and see :) see how long i can hold off for lol xx


----------



## susanneb1984

Oooo I just can't wait!


----------



## ryder

im only 2do (according to charts) and im getting those kinds of pains too!!!! My whole lower abdomen feels sicky etc. 

Good luck ladies, I hope that means every one of us is knocked up haha


----------



## MsLesley

I am about 2-3 dpo too. 

question...how long after ewcm do you ovulate?


----------



## Trinity42

I have been cramping for 3 days now. I ovulated 2 days ago...


----------



## chanel

I have ov pains at ov time which stopped then the cramping started at 5DPO. I know it is a pregnancy symptom as i had it the first time i fell pregnant (unfortunately ended in mmc) but i also think i have had it before and it just be the norm for me.

The cramping tends to be worse during the night.

good luck x


----------



## Dixie2009

Hiya
I am experiencing the exact same. I ovulated last sunday, had pains on the right hand side of me belly. Had cramps and mild backache since then. I am now 7 DPO. Also, my stomach hurts if I bend over to pick something up.

I also had a very, very light brownish/yellow mark in my underwear and when I wiped this morning I could of swore I saw some brownish/yellow drops on the toilet roll! (looked like dark wee colour) sorry to be a bit graphic.

I am startin to think tho that I am imagining all this - like my mind playing tricks on me :(


----------



## susanneb1984

Me too Dixie....
My spotting is back VVVV light and pink...don't know what to think anymore :(


----------



## EmmaM2

I have cramps and pains in my lower abdomen/ueterus area and back pain and have done since ov. Also have very tender bb's. Not reading much into it though as unfortunately i also got this last month and i was bfn. fx for you girlies though. x


----------



## Dixie2009

Fingers crossed for all of us!! :flower:

Hopefully we will find out soon either way xx


----------



## Vrainoire

I'm currently 5 or 6days after ovulation and i'm cramping in my lower abdomen..i don't know for sure but i had intercourse either the day of or before ovulation...could i possibly be preggo as well???:shy:


----------

